# Preseason Game #6: Bobcats vs Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
















Charlotte Bobcats (2-4) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (3-2)

IpayOne Center at the Sports Arena (San Diego)









Date: 10/23
Time: 6:30 pm



 





































B. Knight K. Rush P. Brezec B. Robinson M. Ely 






































S. Parker K. Bryant C. Mihm L. Odom K. Brown 

Preseason Statistics
<pre>
Player	MPG	PPG	FG%	3P%	FT%	RPG	APG	SPG	BPG
Bryant	29.2	21.8	50.0	00.0	85.3	3.8	3.4	1.8	0.0
Brown	27.6	12.6	59.0	00.0	54.8	5.8	1.2	0.8	0.2
George	17.4	10.2	55.6	00.0	84.6	2.6	0.8	1.0	0.4
Parker	20.6	10.0	51.4	26.7	72.7	2.2	2.2	0.6	0.4
Odom	28.4	9.6	35.1	14.3	95.2	7.2	4.0	1.0	0.6
Cook	16.0	7.4	37.9	00.0	93.8	4.0	1.2	0.4	0.4
Mihm	19.0	7.0	48.0	00.0	78.6	4.6	0.6	0.8	0.6
Green	14.5	5.3	40.0	33.3	75.0	2.3	1.3	0.5	0.0
Walton	7.0	5.0	1.000	00.0	1.000	1.0	0.0	0.0	0.0
Slava	10.0	3.2	42.9	00.0	1.000	1.8	0.4	0.2	0.2
Profit	11.3	3.0	30.8	00.0	50.0	2.7	2.0	0.0	0.0
Bobbitt	10.8	2.4	37.5	00.0	00.0	1.4	1.2	0.4	0.0
Jones	9.2	2.2	38.5	00.0	33.3	1.8	0.2	0.2	0.2
Wafer	5.8	2.0	25.0	00.0	66.7	0.5	0.3	0.3	0.0
Parada	6.0	2.0	50.0	00.0	75.0	0.8	0.5	0.3	0.5
Vujacic	11.8	2.0	07.1	11.1	1.000	0.4	1.4	0.0	0.4
McKie	11.6	0.8	28.6	00.0	00.0	1.4	0.8	0.2	0.0
</pre>
</center>


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

You're back?!


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You're back?!



THATS EXACTLY WHAT I SAID...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I really hope in the next game we use Kwame more, In the yesterdays game i noticed plenty of times where Kwame was avalible..........He's bound for a break out year maybe even 20/10


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You're back?!


whered he go?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm hoping Felton is able to play in this game..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

thekid said:


> I'm hoping Felton is able to play in this game..



So we can see what we missed out on?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I would have loved to have gotten Felton at 10 but he only lasted til 5 anyway.. I want to see him play since he's a favorite and also see how Smush defends Knight and Felton since I didn't get to see the game yesterday.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i wanna see how May does...fav college player last year....oh and cook i like the glowin nick..why dont u throw some of those points my way


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

I thought May has a ****ed up Knee. I gues he's back?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here



> Bobcats power forward Emeka Okafor (back spasms), point guard Raymond Felton (sore wrist) and Gerald Wallace (left heel) practiced Saturday and were expected to play tonight in San Diego against the Los Angeles Lakers. They sat out Friday in a loss to the Lakers. -- rick bonnell


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here



> Brown did not practice Saturday after suffering a bruised thigh in Friday's game. He should play in tonight's exhibition against Charlotte in San Diego. If not, Brian Cook will start at power forward, Jackson said.


I think I read somewhere that Kwame should be fine but ya never know..

Yeah..

Here



> Center/forward Kwame Brown, who left Friday's 109-93 exhibition victory against the Charlotte Bobcats because of a right thigh contusion, did not practice Saturday. Jackson said he expects Brown to be sound enough to play tonight against the Bobcats in an exhibition at San Diego.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yes i get to watch the game

its on KCAL 9 
whoo hooooooooooooooo


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

dannyM said:


> yes i get to watch the game
> 
> its on KCAL 9
> whoo hooooooooooooooo


shoot I can't. I don't have KCAL 9 on Direct TV. I'll be listening to it on the radio though so I'll be here to help give the play by play


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Finally get to see Felton against NBA competition..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209503


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So I cant watch this.. Someone who can please update. Thanks!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> So I cant watch this.. Someone who can please update. Thanks!




Gotcha coverd.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Will they have the radio station that the game is play on at TheGameLive.com?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're counting on you Lakermike. :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We're counting on you Lakermike. :laugh:



:wink:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I went to the website of TheGamelive.com but it wont allow me to listen in because it says that there server is busy. so yes, we need you Lakermike


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So has the game started?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What's the score guys? Being stuck not able to watch it sucks..

Whats going on? Who looks good and who looks bad so far?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yo guys yes game started we are 7 mins in the 1st quarter 

Lamar playing very very very well...Hes showing his coast to coast skill as well as his assist skills.
Kobe is playing like kobe ...Well the new kobe unselfish and still a scorer
Smush is playing very very very well hittin his open threes and couple dunks
Mihm isnt playing very much
Kwame ...Sux at free throws 0-2 and i dont know why he is not finishing at the basket

score 23 12 lakers


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mikes 1st quarter thoughts ​
Kobe: Playing MVP type play

Lamar: Using his handles driving in and showing the yuong guns where to be ...being aggressive

Kwame: Not aggresive enough

Smush: Playing like a starter should, Keeping Felton in line

Mihm: Playing decent, not in foul trouble

George: 6th man baby


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Yo guys yes game started we are 7 mins in the 1st quarter
> 
> Lamar playing very very very well...Hes showing his coast to coast skill as well as his assist skills.
> Kobe is playing like kobe ...Well the new kobe unselfish and still a scorer
> ...


So far it sounds ok. I think Kwame is still hurting from that bruised leg.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

27 16 lakers start of 2nd


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

08:56 minutes left in the 2nd

Our bench is giving up many turnover and thorwing away balls giving up points
Mckie although playing well for for us.
Green not playing so well
Slava needs to be traded , Many turnover, Fouls
We're up by 4


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> 08:56 minutes left in the 2nd
> 
> Our bench is giving up many turnover and thorwing away balls giving up points
> Mckie although playing well for for us.
> ...


 
We've been saying that for years.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

How has Smush done against Felton? And how has Felton done so far?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> How has Smush done against Felton? And how has Felton done so far?


 Smush has kept him under control during the first quarter.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

6:47 left in the 2nd quarter 

Mckie showing he can be a starter with his nice assist threes and setting up the triangle
Kwame just got blocked nasty by Omeka ...Kwame gets down low very easily but dosent finish..Airballed a couple of free throws.
Adam parada will not make this team

Tied at 37


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> How has Smush done against Felton? And how has Felton done so far?


Surpringsly well , Felton has got it stolen couple times


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The game is on NBA League Pass * Radio* for free right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> 6:47 left in the 2nd quarter
> 
> Mckie showing he can be a starter with his nice assist threes and setting up the triangle
> Kwame just got blocked nasty by Omeka ...Kwame gets down low very easily but dosent finish..Airballed a couple of free throws.
> ...


 
Lost a 11 point lead. Shame on them.

Was parada that bad, I have never seen him play.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> The game is on NBA League Pass *Radio* for free right now.


You are joking right? What frequency or station?...what is this on!? Xm radio, serius Radio!!?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

3:25 left 41 37 bobcats


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

41-37 lakers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> 3:25 left 41 37 bobcats


Is our bench still out there?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame with a crazzzzzzzzy move....Showing his athelitcisim wow nice fake went strong to the basket and finished it with a nice dunk and a slap on the backboard..Got kobe and lamar off the bench cheering.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> Is our bench still out there?



Kobe and lamar just got back in with 2:36 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The One said:


> You are joking right? What frequency or station?...what is this on!? Xm radio, serius Radio!!?



Try this http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.php?content=audio&url=http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/7265/20_nba-la_lakers_audio_040930.asx&include=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Whos winning is it 41-37 lakers or bobcats


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

NBA.com doens't even update the ticker.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Try this http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.php?content=audio&url=http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/7265/20_nba-la_lakers_audio_040930.asx&include=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined


 
THANK YOU!!!:banana:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 42 Bobcats 45


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 42 Bobcats 46


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 43 Bobcats 46

Odom makes second free throw misses first.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 43 Bobcats 48


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mikes Half time thoughts​
Smush: 10pts plus..Nice assist...3's are falling 

Kobe: MVP MVP playin nice spliting the double teams and kicking out 4 the open 3's

Lamar: Rebounding very well...Couple points...passing well 

Kwame: 2nd quarter played better wit some nice dunks and assist

Mihm: Doing alright for himself

Mckie: Playing very well ...3's...assist....nice D

George: Hit a couple shots

Slava: Playing like crap

Green: Not playing to good

Sasha: In for a couple mins but not doing anything

Score at the half La 43 Cats : 48


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 43 Bobcats 48 halftime


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Mikes Half time thoughts​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mihm was being threaten with playing time so he had to play good.

Waive Slava and ship Sasha to the NBDL.

Hopefuly when the season starts Kwame can be a beast for 30 mins plus


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I hear Cook is off tonight but oh well..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Preseason So Far....

The Best:
*Kobe.* Still the same and also seems to be a little faster and more controlled than last year
*Devean*. The sixth man. Not having a great game tonight though but good the last games.

The Good:
*Smush Parker*. He will start. He can play defense(fouls a little bit) and he can score.
*Odom:* still not aggressive with scoring but overall he is playing point forward very good

The Okay:
*Kwame:* Is a Beast, but only for three quarters.
*Mihm:* Still the same but good when not in foul trouble.

The "could be better":
*Mckie:* This should not be the only game that he plays good.

The BAD
*Shasha.* NBDL bound.

The Worst
*Slava:* For five years running.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 45 Bobcats 50


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 48 Bobcats 50

Odom three


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 48 Bobcats 50

Kobe steals and then gets fouled by Felton.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 50 Bobcats 50

Mihm banks the shot


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 50 Bobcats 52

Okafor last second shot


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 52 Okafor 52

Kobe nothing but net. 18 points


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 52 Bobcats 52

Kwame's fouled under the basket


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 54 Bobcats 54


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 56 Bobcats 54

Kobe makes both free throws


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 56 Bobcats 56


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 56 Bobcats 58


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 56 Bobcats 58

Kobe fouled


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker 57 Bobcats 58

Kobe misses second free throw. Has 21 points


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

how many points does kwame have


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 57 Bobcats 60


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 57 Bobcats 60

Lamar fouled


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 57 Bobcats 62

Lamar misses both free throws

Bobcats makes layup



I need your help Lakermike05


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 57 Bobcats 64


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 60 Bobcats 64

Lamar makes both free throw


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 62 Bobcats 64

Devean for three..no for two

Bobcats call timeout.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 62 Bobcats 66


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 62 Bobcats 66

A lot of fouls and missesd shots and free throw for the Lakers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 66 bobcats 66

Kobe makes shot Kobe 23 points

Tony bobbit makes shot after Bobcats turnover


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 66 Bobcats 69

Jump ball


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 66 Bobcats 69


Massive block by Mihm.

Mihm get fouled at the basket.

Mickie comes back on


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 68 Bobcats 69

Mihm makes both free throws


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

so anybody got kwames points


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 69 Bobcats 71

Mihm gets fouled again.

Mihm misses second.

Bobcats score


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

71 bobcats 69 lakers after 3rd qtr


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 71 Bobcats 71 end of third


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

tied 71-71


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

von wafer played any


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 73 Bobcats 71

Mickie fould on a fade a way shot

Mickie makes both free throws.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 73 Bobcats 73


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 75 Bobcats 73

Mihm put-back


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 77 Bobcats 73

Bobbit makes shot


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 77 Bobcats 75


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 79 Bobcats 75


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 79 Bobcats 76


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Its nice to hear Laker basketball is being aggressive defensively Kudos to the Laker organization and it's fans by Hiring Phil Jackson, nothing short of the Semi finals should be expected of this team. I believe Mckie could be better, but I have the gut feeling he didn't have much minutes correct me If I am wrong. Slava always had the talent, but like Salmons just hasn't invoked it. If Lamar Odom is aggressive to the rack I think the Lakers can get alot of points in the paint. I also think that Chris Mihm will have a very succesfull future in LA as long as he stays active on the glass, and out of foul trouble.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 82 Bobcats 76


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Its nice to hear Laker basketball is being aggressive defensively Kudos to the Laker organization and it's fans by Hiring Phil Jackson, *nothing short of the Semi finals should be expected of this team*. I believe Mckie could be better, but I have the gut feeling he didn't have much minutes correct me If I am wrong. Slava always had the talent, but like Salmons just hasn't invoked it. If Lamar Odom is aggressive to the rack I think the Lakers can get alot of points in the paint. I also think that Chris Mihm will have a very succesfull future in LA as long as he stays active on the glass, and out of foul trouble.


8th seed playoff appearence is still doubtful.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Its nice to hear Laker basketball is being aggressive defensively Kudos to the Laker organization and it's fans by Hiring Phil Jackson, nothing short of the Semi finals should be expected of this team. I believe Mckie could be better, but I have the gut feeling he didn't have much minutes correct me If I am wrong. Slava always had the talent, but like Salmons just hasn't invoked it. If Lamar Odom is aggressive to the rack I think the Lakers can get alot of points in the paint. I also think that Chris Mihm will have a very succesfull future in LA as long as he stays active on the glass, and out of foul trouble.


 :jawdrop:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 64 Bobcats 76

Mihm makes both free throws.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 64 Bobcats 78


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The One said:


> Lakers 64 Bobcats 78


dude how did the lakers get negative points??? it was 79 76 at one point wasnt it??


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers *87* bobcats 80

Brian cook And ONE. 
Makes free throw

Bobcats make shot


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> dude how did the lakers get negative points??? it was 79 76 at one point wasnt it??


my bad


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 89 Bobcats 83

Rush for three


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

64-76 bobcats what?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 89 Bobcats 83

Bobcats timeout


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> 64-76 bobcats what?


he clearly changed it if u keep reading


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i feel so left out llivin in canada and not being able to watch ne preseason


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> i feel so left out llivin in canada and not being able to watch ne preseason



Move out here


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 89 Bobcats 84


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 91 Bobcats 84

Hey *Brian34Cook*. Cook is playing good


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 91 Bobcats 89

Bobcats for three
Mickie misses lay up

Okafor makes lay up


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

91 lakers 89 bobcats


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers still missing free throws

Smush back in (thank God)

Lakers 92 Bobcats 91


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 92 Bobcats 91

Lakers turnover
Bobcat misses shot
another Lakers turnover
Bobcats call time out


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

how much time is left in the game


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 94 Bobcats 91

Parker scores


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers 94 bobcats 91 timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> how much time is left in the game


2 min and some secs

Bobcats timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker 94 Bobcats 91

Okafor fouled out


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

okafor fouled out  :banana:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

My bad if this was already mentioned, but where can you listen to this game?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 94 Bobcats 91

Mihm misses both foul shots


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 94 Bobcats 93


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...de=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 94 Bobcats 93

Bobcats 20 sec timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 96 Bobcats 93


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 96 Bobcats 94


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

mihm missed both free throws
odom rebound
kareem steal


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe scores LA leads by 4


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

96-94 rush makes 2nd free throw


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 98 bobcats 94

Kobe 25 points


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 98 Bobcats 97 Final


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers 98-97 

LAKERS WIN !!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :banana: :cheers: :jam: :rock: :twave:


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

lakers win, lakers win, lakers win


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Preseason So Far....

The Best:
*Kobe.* Still the same and also seems to be a little faster and more controlled than last year
*Devean*. The sixth man. Not having a great game tonight though but good the last games.

The Good:
*Smush Parker*. He will start. He can play defense(fouls a little bit) and he can score.
*Odom:* still not aggressive with scoring but overall he is playing point forward very good

The Okay:
*Kwame:* Is a Beast, but only for three quarters.
*Mihm:* Still the same but good when not in foul trouble.

The "could be better":
*Mckie:* This should not be the only game that he plays good.

The BAD
*Sasha.* NBDL bound.

The Worst
*Slava:* For five years running.


Gotta go now. 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers squeak one out... woot!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for the updates guys. The One, you will be very valuable to us this season if you show up to all of the game threads  .. BCook, do you have a box score?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nope (it's not out yet?).. I dont even know what happened except what's posted.. Who looked good? Bad? Who finished the game? Etc. 

Thanks for the updates guys!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Also thanks to Mike.

I'd like to see our FT percentage. From the news clips, it seems like Phil has put a lot of emphasis on free throw shooting. Some of these guys (Kwame!!) are downright awful at it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(84, 37, 130) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">LOS ANGELES LAKERS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kwame Brown, FC</td><td>21</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-6</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamar Odom, SF</td><td>30</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-4</td><td>7-12</td><td>1</td><td>9</td><td>10</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Mihm, FC</td><td>27</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-12</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>11</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, G</td><td>25</td><td>4-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>30</td><td>10-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devean George, SF</td><td>21</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Laron Profit, GF</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stanislav Medvedenko, FC</td><td>7</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron McKie, SG</td><td>18</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adam Parada, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Green, G</td><td>14</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>17</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Bobbitt, G</td><td>16</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corie Blount, FC</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP SPRAINED LEFT FOOT</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jumaine Jones, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Walton, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP SEVERE HAMSTRING STRAIN</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Von Wafer, G</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bynum, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP SLIGHT ABDOMINAL TEAR </td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*33-76*</td><td>*3-8*</td><td>*29-45*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*35*</td><td>*48*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*98*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*43.4%*</td><td>*37.5%*</td><td>*64.4%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 19 (11)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Also thanks to Mike.
> 
> I'd like to see our FT percentage. From the news clips, it seems like Phil has put a lot of emphasis on free throw shooting. *Some of these guys (Kwame!!) are downright awful at it*.



When he aired that FT ....I had a flashback of the laker game i went to when mad dogg aired 2 FTs and staples center just started laughing and laughing ahhhh good times.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So how much longer until Parada is cut?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> So how much longer until Parada is cut?



When Bynum comes back i guess.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

17 min - 7 pts, 7 boards.. WTF :clap:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Parada - 3 min 2 REB 2 PF and 1TO way to go buddy!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> 17 min - 7 pts, 7 boards.. WTF :clap:



God this hurts to say but I really like what im seeing from Cook out there.. He'd have way more points, but he wasn't in good shooting rythm early on.. But i'll be damned if he didnt take mainly good shots and just get unlucky bouncers. 

I like him a lot better this season so far, id like to see level of play go into the season.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> 17 min - 7 pts, 7 boards.. WTF :clap:


Yep he had a great game.


----------

